# VDN will be back



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> daldridgetnt Clippers announce that Vinny Del ***** will return as head coach next season.


..


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

:50ha:


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

http://cdn0.sbnation.com/imported_assets/953475/Del-*****-12.22a.jpg


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Ok as for actual words now....you probably don't need him but did he do a bad enough job to this point to be let go? No..it's not his fault they built an uptempo team with two big men that don't really play well to this point in half court situations or play very good defense...They'll give him into the first half of next year.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

It's not often that a headline causes me to burst out with actual laughter. This is one of those rare moments. Thank you, Donald Sterling, don't ever stop being you.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Sheep


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

I don't know why.

Many of my friends made $100K plus a year don't have the jobs now.

Many people made $30K a year or less have the jobs now.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I didn't understand why the Clippers were bringing back VDN until Ballscientist broke it down for me. Pure brilliance on display by the FatDaddy as usual.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

If you make a couple of really good moves the Clippers could be legit. There's nothing you can do which will make Vinny legit. He's not quite as bad as some people make him out to be, but he has no business coaching a team with championship aspirations. He could have been mistaken for a pinata against Pop.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*The case for keeping Vinny Del *****
*


> When the Clippers announced they had exercised their option on the third year of Vinny Del *****’s contract, Twitter responded with its customary amount of reason.
> 
> Instead of recognizing the move for what it is, fans, reporters and pundits acted like the Clippers just dropped an atomic bomb on their future, that Chris Paul just signed with another team and that the organization cloned Michael Olowokandi 15 times and planned to suit that army for 82 games next season.
> 
> ...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

the case boils down to not having to pay him what a top shelf NBA coach costs you.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Thing is he was regarded as an offensive guru as D'Antoni's protege but one of his main flaws is predictable offense? What are his strengths?


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Dre said:


> Thing is *he was regarded as an offensive guru as D'Antoni's protege* but one of his main flaws is predictable offense? What are his strengths?


He was? How can you be someone's protege if you're not even coaching with/underneath them? Vinny was in the Phoenix front office before taking the Bulls job... I don't ever remember him being billed as a D'Antoni protege


----------

